# 74 Datsun 620 Z24 DSD Motor Swap Help Needed!



## B_Roost450F (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey I have Datsun 620 Pickup, 1974, My friend I bought the trcuk from says he has a Z24 2.4 liter motor, with a datsun 5 speed and dual webber side draft carbs on it, My truck right now has the stock L18 in it along with the Datsun 4 speed. So my question is what do I have to do to get this motor and tranny into my truck? Do i have to change the transmission crossmember? and does my driveline need to be shortened? He said the block would bolt right into my truck, is that true as well? any help would be greatly appreciated!!
-Bruce Kendall
-Chico, California

[email protected]


----------

